

Show HN: HireHand Makes Hiring for Skilled Positions Easier - hirehand
http://www.hirehand.com/

======
hirehand
The goal with HireHand is to help startups and small businesses hire people
for skilled positions. It is difficult as a business owner to hire for jobs
that you yourself are unfamiliar with the required skills. You search around
and put all sorts of buzzwords in the job description, and you end up with a
pile of resumes that have an equal amount of buzzwords and acronyms. Cut
through that pile with HireHand. We can screen the candidates through phone
interviews/online meetings and then present you with a much smaller pool of
well qualified candidates. You are then able to concentrate on hiring a person
that fits with your company and don't have to worry about whether the he or
she has the skills to perform.

~~~
yashchandra
Is the screening process automated through some algorithm or it is manual?
Just wondering because that is the toughest problem to crack.

~~~
hirehand
The screening process is manual. We are starting with a few specific skillsets
(i.e. web development) and have screeners with matching skills. After the
screeners have reviewed resumes and/or portfolios, they will conduct phone or
video interviews to continue filtering out applicants that do not meet the
required skills for the position.

------
jpastika
How is this better/different than using a recruiting service?

~~~
hirehand
HireHand is different is several ways. First, instead of taking the
traditional recruiter compensation approach of a percentage of salary,
HireHand charges a small fee based on the number of candidates we screen. It
is in our best interest to find the best candidates so you will save time and
money, and as a result we want you to use HireHand again and tell other
business owners. We are also different in that we aren't stockpiling resumes
to throw at 15 positions. You post the job and pass along applicants. We are
able to charge much less than recruiters, because the first step of the hiring
process is still your responsibility. However, HireHand's screeners have
industry experience and specific skills to effectively identify which
candidates match your needs.

